# Thank you Veterans!



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2015)

For your service to our country. I hope y'all can take advantage of some of the free offers available to you. You've earned them, each and every one! Some are offered over a period of days, so if you can't accept them today, they may still be available tomorrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2015)

Ditto!   Thanks to all that served.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks to all that served!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you all who serve!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 11, 2015)

This country has given me so much more than I gave her with those few years I spent in the Army


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2017)

Missed last year but Thanks again to all who served. I'll be busy all day taking advantage of Vet deals. TSC has 15% off everything today and I need a lot of stuff.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 11, 2017)

Much appreciation and respect to all vets and active military.

Mom used to tell us we should show her appreciation all other days besides 2nd Sunday of May. She said we could do it by being good and respectful.

Now I try to give same level of respect to everyone all the time. Appreciation is shown to those who have earned it through a handshake, nod and smile, quick word of thanks, but mostly being a good citizen daily and upholding ones virtues enabled through our freedoms paid for by the military.    Thank-You


----------



## Sourland (Nov 11, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Much appreciation and respect to all vets and active military.
> 
> Mom used to tell us we should show her appreciation all other days besides 2nd Sunday of May. She said we could do it by being good and respectful.
> 
> Now I try to give same level of respect to everyone all the time. Appreciation is shown to those who have earned it through a handshake, nod and smile, quick word of thanks, but mostly being a good citizen daily and upholding ones virtues enabled through our freedoms paid for by the military.    Thank-You



As it should be.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you to all vets and active military!


----------

